# Date change to lets have a party



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Please read the date changes to this posting made eariler.

Could not figure out how to change the contents of the title so I made a new post.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

dont see any date changes... when is the party


----------



## Just_Ducky (Sep 19, 2008)

The party has been postponed from this weekend to next weekend April 30, May 1. At FT. Mcrea.


----------

